# Need some holiday advice-boots.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It was apparent after a few medium length hikes and 1 backpacking trip last year that my hiking boots needed to be tossed. They were wearing out and I got some hellacious blisters on my feet on the backpacking trip. Anyway, my request to Santa was granted this Christmas and I have the gift cards and cash sufficient to get a pair of boots up to the $150 range. I will use them for hiking, backpacking and (assuming I can draw a tag or two in the next few years) hunting. 

Any suggestions on good brands?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a pair of georgia boots that are now going on five years old. They have been the best boots I have ever owned. They were about 150 dollars then and I know cal-ranch has them right now for about the same price. I am almost ready for new ones as the inner lining on my right foot has worn through. The outside leather and the sole are still pretty good considering the mileage I have put on them.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought the Cabela's Whitetail Extreme and really like the lifetime warranty and I have really liked them. I have had them for 3 years I think. I have really liked how they are good in August as they don't get too hot and even work well ice fishing as they are 800 grams thinsulate. I just got looking at them closer over the weekend and I see that the seems about 2" back from the front are coming apart. I guess I will be in the market now too...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend of mine from Illinois came out to hike and fish and forgot his boots. He went to WalMart and bought a pair of Caterpiller hiking boots. We did a tough 50-mile hike, Cirque-of-the-Towers in the Wind Rivers, and his feet were fine.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Go somewhere where there is a wide selection, try a bunch on and buy the ones that feel the best. I am very partial to Danner pronghorns, personally.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I use Meindls, summer and winter.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> I have a pair of georgia boots that are now going on five years old. They have been the best boots I have ever owned.


Same here. My Georgias are well broken in and have been great.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Goob has the boots- you don't have the dinero------ I have some Vasque that I got on sale - I think they were $220 and I got them at 50% off- Nicest most comfortable boots I have had- 2nd year of Chukar hunting in them- could not be more pleased. You don't skimp on your fly fishing- don't skimp on your feet


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Ebay has some really good military boots. These are not your grandpas jungle boots. brands like bates,danner,belleville. Good prices. My brother has a tan pair of warm weather bellevilles that are good and a pair of black ICW boots made by bates(i think) great boots too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all. Based on where the gift certificates came from, I needed to get something that Sportsmans Warehouse carried. Tried on a bunch, and went with the Danner defiance. They were the most comfortable while walking around the store. Can't wait now for hiking and hunting season now. 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go. 

Some of my hunting buds have Danners and from what I've seen I don't think you can go wrong with them.

Lets go hiking a little earlier next summer. I'll let you carry some of my stuff to help break in those new boots.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Way2go.
> 
> Some of my hunting buds have Danners and from what I've seen I don't think you can go wrong with them.
> 
> Lets go hiking a little earlier next summer. I'll let you carry some of my stuff to help break in those new boots.


Fair enough. Maybe I'll not bring so many fishing rods this time as well.


----------

